# ASME IX QW 452.1(b) Explanation



## tifaonline (10 سبتمبر 2015)

Please I need more Explanation for ASME IX QW 452.1(b) because it is not clear.

Thank You​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

http://www.weldinguide.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=389


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 سبتمبر 2015)

http://www.eng-tips.com/viewthread.cfm?qid=309723


----------

